# Dado sled problems



## Azul531 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi folks,

I've built a nice dado sled using clear instructions online. All recommend using hard plyboard to make the base of the sled. However, plyboard varies slightly in thickness and sometimes even has slight curves or warps. I didn't notice this until I used my sled and the dados varied in depth and were also slightly off. I've checked all the table saw settings,so its definitely the sled. My new idea is to make the base out of thick hardwood that i can plane and trim perfectly to square myself. I've got a nice thickness planer and joiner for this. What do you think? Has anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

MDF? pretty flat and stays that way.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I've always used plywood for sleds without any issues. I would either try to find some better quality plywood, or, as bbasiaga suggested, use MDF.

If you are using 1/2" plywood, you may have better luck by switching to 3/4".


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Get some MDF like bbasiaga said. I am in the process of building a panel sled for case work. Using 1/2" MDF , then I am putting laminate on both sides.

Save your hardwood for rails or the fence. Get some MDF.


----------

